# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Elisa-3, miniature swarming robot, GCtronic, Lugano, Ticino, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - GCtronic

gctronic.com/doc/index.php/Elisa-3

----------


## Airicist

Elisa-3 robots - 38 units with obstacle avoidance

Published on Feb 3, 2014




> We decided to put all the Elisa-3 robots we have in our lab in a field and let them go around with onboard obstacle avoidance enabled; 15 units are running autonomously, the remaining 23 are controlled by the computer.

----------


## Airicist

Elisa-3 local communication with IR sensors

Published on Dec 3, 2014




> The Elisa-3 robots can communicate locally thanks to their IR proximity sensors. The video shows some demo examples that exploit the local communication between robots.

----------

